# Swiss Road Tolls.



## sennen523

Hi All,

I will be entering Switzerland at an Unmanned Border Crossing near Liechenstein. Does anyone know how you pay the Swiss Toll?

I have entered at Basel a few years ago with no probs. My van is 4.0Kg MGW. I have a spare declaration form I obtained last time.

I paid CHF 32.50 for 10 days in 2010.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Al,
sennen523.


----------



## Jak

Hi Al, 

You can get the vignette from any post office. Not uncommon to be in this situation. 

Jak


----------



## pomme1

Jak,

But not the 'taxe poids lourds' which Sennen requires!

I know that post offices can issue extensions to the permit, but I don't know whether they can issue new ones.

Roger


----------



## 100127

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be entering Switzerland at an Unmanned Border Crossing near Liechenstein. Does anyone know how you pay the Swiss Toll?
> 
> I have entered at Basel a few years ago with no probs. My van is 4.0Kg MGW. I have a spare declaration form I obtained last time.
> 
> I paid CHF 32.50 for 10 days in 2010.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Al,
> sennen523.


I think you only pay the toll if you use their motorways.


----------



## aldra

Im confused

Do you only pay the vignette if you use the toll roads?

or do you need it to enter any Swiss road?
Aldra


----------



## 100127

aldra said:


> Im confused
> 
> Do you only pay the vignette if you use the toll roads?
> 
> or do you need it to enter any Swiss road?
> Aldra


That is correct. If you don't use the motorways, you don't need the vignette.


----------



## erneboy

Been there a few times and not bought one, did stay off the motorways though, Alan.


----------



## peejay

Blobsta said:


> That is correct. If you don't use the motorways, you don't need the vignette.


If over 3500kg you do however need to pay a heavy vehicle tax mentioned earlier regardless of whether you are using the motorway or not as its a tax not a toll and is levied for every day your motorhome is in the country.

I think the spare declaration form you have has to be stamped and dated to be legal so not sure how you are going to get around that uless you have one already stamped from your previous visit perhaps the post office could extend that?

pete


----------



## 100127

peejay said:


> Blobsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct. If you don't use the motorways, you don't need the vignette.
> 
> 
> 
> If over 3500kg you do however need to pay a heavy vehicle tax mentioned earlier regardless of whether you are using the motorway or not as its a tax not a toll and is levied for every day your motorhome is in the country.
> 
> I think the spare declaration form you have has to be stamped and dated to be legal so not sure how you are going to get around that uless you have one already stamped from your previous visit perhaps the post office could extend that?
> 
> pete
Click to expand...

Sorry PJ, I was basing it on mine which is under 3500.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss*

Hi

My understanding, after talk to the Swiss tourist office in the UK and also the authorities in Switzerland is that the "tax" applies to vehicles over 3500kg when in Switzerland - not just on the motorways

I have a paper document here, obtained in November 2011 last year and it makes no mention to motorways.

The under 3500 vignette is for motorways

Russell

Russell's Swiss road tax blog and research 

There are links within my article to the relevant Swiss authority.

You complete the paperwork at the border for those over 3500kg.


----------



## Jak

Oops Pomme1 missed that detail! And I think you are correct they can be extended but not purchased at PO.

It may prove difficult/tiresome trying to navigate thru Switzerland without using any first or second class motorways but much depends on whether op is in transit thru or holidaying. Does the tax/vignette not also give free access to border tunnels other than Mont Blanc?

Jak


----------



## sennen523

Hi All,

Thanks for your replies. 
Russell is correct, if over 3.5 tonne you have to pay a tax for all roads in Switzerland. 
A few years ago I entered at Basel, and paid 32.50CHF for 10 days but is valid for 12 months. My van is 4005 Kg MGW.

At the border they were very friendly, but didn't seem to understand why I didn't want a Vignette for under 3.5t MGW. My V5 clearly shows it is 4005Kg, as well as on the vehicle plate. It's an on the spot fine if you get stopped and the paperwork is wrong.

I used the Gotthard tunnel on the trip as well.

Does anyone know if there is a border control were I can pay the tax, at the east side of Switzerland by the borders of Germany and Austria?

Al,


----------



## peejay

..and just to re iterate what I said earlier, the tax has to be paid for every day you are in their country, even if the motorhome is parked up.

Pete


----------



## PaulW2

If you buy a permit (?) for say 10 days which can be used over a 12 month period, how do you record when you are in and out of the country? I'm likely to pass through Switzerland soon but won't spend very much time in it. However, I will go through Switzerland again on the return leg.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## peejay

Hi Paul,

For the 10 day pass there are 10 separate entries that you have to fill in on the form (15.91) for each day you are actually in the country.

You can download the Heavy Vehcle Declaration Form 15.91 >Here< to view this part.

Look for the only bit in English which states...

"Cancellation by the driver; before entering Switzerland and prior to each supplementary day during which the vehicle is staying in Switzerland, enter the day and the date, e.g Tuesday 26.08.08"

Pete


----------



## PaulW2

Great, many thanks Pete.

Paul


----------

